

Attaching UI Enhancements to Websites with End Users - util
http://www.cs.washington.edu/homes/toomim/toomim-reform.pdf

======
util
Sounds pretty cool although the project's homepage doesn't give a hint of a
publicly available version: <http://dub.washington.edu/projects/reform>

The main innovations seem to be the example-based scraper and the focus on
having end users decide where to apply the transformations. (What are some
similar projects?)

